# Router Table



## kldavis (Feb 20, 2007)

I just purchased a Craftsman Router Table. The router attaches directly to the table without the use of a drop-in plate. Does this mean that each time I change a bit, I will have to unscrew the router from the table? If that is the case, I am going to return the table. Thanks.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: If you can't get to use your wrenches from the top of the table the only way would be to remove the router. I think you would be better off taking it back to Sears and getting another table with a place to drop in the router base plate. You could even build your own table and buy a base to mount into it. 
That's my 2 cents worth, good luck. Woodnut65


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome! Maybe post a pic, I would think you could raise the router bit and change it. Even the cheapy craftsman I had 20 years ago let yah do that. 

Corey


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

My Craftsman allows me to change the bit without removing it, or raising it. I can loosen the collet from underneath and pull the bit straight up thru the opening in the table.

Brian


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome kldavis to the forums. Glad to see you post a question right off. We need more participation from our new members, like yourself. Make these experienced members dispense some of their knowledge.


----------



## Jerry (Sep 10, 2004)

I had a Craftsman table about 3 years ago, and could change the bit with the router in the table by accessing the routher with a wrench under the back of the table.


----------

